# Neues Bike für Freundin: Eure Erfahrungen



## Deleted 301905 (19. September 2021)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

ich hab mit meiner Freundin aktuell echt viel Spaß am MTB und nach anfänglich doch recht viel Angst (Schotter, Kurven) sind wir gefühlt fast jedes Wochenende unterwegs und fahren primär einfachere Trails. Problem meiner Freundin ist primär der Kopf, der sagt: Nope, das geht nicht.

Aktuell überlegen wir ob ein neues Bike für Sie Sinn macht aber da wir leider in der näheren Umgebung niemanden haben, wo man mal eine andere Bike Kategorie testen können - da kommt ihr jetzt ins Spiel.

Meine Freundin hat ein 27,5" Cube Sting WS mit 120mm Federweg und fahrbereiten 14,5kg (das ist jetzt nicht unbedingt leicht, aber ich denke erstmal egal). Da wir aktuell die Möglichkeit haben ein neues Orbea Occam 2022 zu bekommen, wollte ich euch mal fragen wie eure Erfahrungen beim Wechsel von 27,5 auf 29" und das Plus von 20mm rundrum sind.

Noch ein kleiner Nachsatz:
Ich weiß, dass meine Freundin ihr aktuelles Fully nichtmal an die Grenzen bringen kann - hier kann man schon fragen ob und wie dann ein neues Bike sinnvoll ist. ABER: Mir und Ihr geht es primär nicht darum ein Bike zu haben was mehr kann, sondern ein Bike zu haben was aufgrund der Geometrie und dem Plus an Federung mehr Sicherheit bietet und den ein oder anderen Fehler mehr verzeiht.

Edit: Noch ganz vergessen und danke für den Hinweis! Meine Freundin ist 1,62m, SL von 76 und Gewicht 53kg. Wohnhaft sind wir ganz knapp nördlich von München.

Danke euch & schönen Sonntag

Grüße
Bastian


----------



## Stuetzrad-DHler (19. September 2021)

Was nützt das beste Bike, wenn man nicht gegen die Ängste kämpft? Ich (1,60 m groß, w) fahre das Sting WS 140 HPC SL noch lange nicht im Grenzbereich. Alles was gegen meine Unsicherheit/Ängste geholfen hat waren 3 MTB-Kurse, Bikeparkbesuche und viiiel Praxis - vor allem in den Alpen. Irgendwann platzt dann schon noch der Knoten. Außerdem würde ich als kleine Frau niemals auf 29" wechseln wollen, da ich mich auf meinen wendigen 27,5" sauwohl fühle. Wenn ihr also hauptsächlich einfache Trails fahrt, dann reichen 120 mm vollkommen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (19. September 2021)

Mit ein paar mehr Infos (Körpergröße - vielleicht nicht ganz unwichtig bei Überlegung mit 29'') oder Wohnort/Gegend (vielleicht gibt's ja jemanden, der/die seins/ihres zur Probefahrt mal anbietet) kann man vielleicht noch ein bissl weiterhelfen...


----------



## Deleted 301905 (19. September 2021)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Mit ein paar mehr Infos (Körpergröße - vielleicht nicht ganz unwichtig bei Überlegung mit 29'') oder Wohnort/Gegend (vielleicht gibt's ja jemanden, der seins zur Probefahrt mal anbietet) kann man vielleicht noch ein bissl weiterhelfen...


Hatte ich glatt vergessen, habs in den Beitrag editiert.#
Bzgl. Angst stimme ich euch ja vollkommen zu und ich habe auch bereits 2 Kurse mit ihr gemacht - allein die Lernkurve hatte gefühlt 500% Steigung und ich glaube wir waren da beide sehr überrrascht. Es geht aber wie gesagt darum: Das Gefühl an Sicherheit was ein Fahrrad vermitteln kann ist nicht zu unterschätzen. Sei es allein, dass ein Occam mit 2,4"/2,5" Bereifung daherkommt...

Ich hab sie mal auf mein 29er gesetzt und da sind maximal 2 Fingerbreit platz über dem 29" - das wäre für mich der einzige Grund der dagegen spricht...


----------



## Votec Tox (19. September 2021)

Natürlich kann ein Rad mehr Sicherheit vermitteln als ein anderes, selbst fahre ich neue technisch schwierige und steile Trails erst mit meinem älteren Downhiller und dann mit dem Yeti SB 5, da das Big Bike so viel mehr Sicherheit vermittelt. Das heißt natürlich nicht, daß ein DHler für Deine Freundin geeignet ist  und es entbindet einen nicht vom regelmäßigen Üben - aber Du schriebst ja, daß ihr regelmäßig fahrt.
Ich würde eher auf eine passende Geo schauen und wenn 29", dann Mullet, gerade als Anfänger stören hohe und sperrige Bikes doch sehr.


----------



## Aninaj (19. September 2021)

Ich würde sagen: es kommt drauf an 😉

Wenn das Ziel ist S2/S3 Trails zu fahren, dann würde ich (77er Schrittlänge) kein 29er nehmen. Fahre ein reinrassiges 27,5er und bin froh das Rad problemlos unter mir durchschieben zu können. Mit einem größeren HR könnte das hin und wieder problematisch werden.

Wenn es aber darum geht einfache Trails runter zu rollen, dann würde auch ein 29er gehen.

Ansonsten kann ein anderes Rad schon einen großen Unterschied machen. Je "sänftiger" das Rad eingestelt werden kann, umso mehr verlieren ruppige Passagen ihren Schrecken, das Bike bügelt es einfach weg. Dazu sind Bikes mit mehr Federweg natürlich eher ausgelegt als kurzhubigere Trail- oder Down-Country-Bikes.

Ein weiterer Pluspunkt für 27,5" Räder, das Rad ist bei ansonsten gleiche Ausstattung leichter. Bei dem Fliegengewicht deiner Freundin kein zu unterschätzender Aspekt.


----------



## lucie (19. September 2021)

Es kommt schon ein wenig darauf an, was sie mit dem Bike wirklich fahren kann und will.
Bei 162cm Körpergröße in schwierigem Terrain, finde ich ein 29er suboptimal bis unrealistisch.

Zum reinen Kilometerschrubben auf leichten Trails (S1) und FABen würde ich es unkritischer sehen.

Zum Vergleich: ich fahre ein 29er Transition Spur mit 120mm FW bei 168cm Größe und 82cm Schrittlänge in S, M hätte ich genommen, wenn mein Fokus mehr auf's reine Touren bzw. Kilometerschrubben gerichtet wäre. Mir passt es, würde es aber bei 162/76 nicht empfehlen.

Wie wäre es denn parallel zum vorhandenen Fully mit einem Hardtail in 27,5" mit etwas mehr FW? Schult die Fahrtechnik ungemein, verzeiht aber Fehler nicht so großzügig wie das Vollgefederte...

Edit: Stack bei einem 29er nicht vergessen, wenn sie kein Shopperfeeling ertragen möchte. Ich fahre keinen Spacer unter dem Vorbau!

Es könnte bei Deiner Feundin bei einem 29er gut sei, dass bei richtig eingestellter Sitzhöhe schlussendlich der Lenkerhöhe nicht passend dazu eingestellt werden kann - dann fährt sich die Fuhre im Sitzen wie im Stehen einfach nur grottig.


----------



## Cpt_Oranksch (19. September 2021)

Leichter Fullfacehelm und protektorenjacke, um mehr Sicherheit zu geben?
Bin gerade selbst gestürzt mit Verletzung und kämpfe nach der Genesung noch mit kleineren mentalen Blockaden. Fühle mich besser, wenn ich mehr Protektoren anhabe, vor allem an der verletzten Schulter.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (19. September 2021)

Schließe mich meinen Vorschreiberinnen an: Bei der Körpergröße würde ich ein 29'' nur für Strecke nehmen, nicht zum Trails fahren. Bin selbst auch 1,62m groß und fahre ein reines 27,5 Last Coal V2 und als Alternative ein MX Last Glen. Wohne etwas nördlicher von München - wenn das für euch ne annehmbare Anfahrt ist, können wir gerne mal ne Runde bei uns mit beiden Rädern drehen und die dabei durchtauschen. 
Ein Hardtail kann ich leider nicht zum probieren anbieten. Ansonsten schaut doch mal in den Thread für Probefahrten, was da evtl. interessant zum probieren wäre.


----------



## simda (19. September 2021)

🙈 geschrieben und danach erst gesehen - ladys only - 🤷‍♂️


----------



## scubasigi_73 (19. September 2021)

Ich werde da jetzt bzgl. 29“ und kleine Leute mal querschießen.🙂

Ich fahre ein Santa Cruz 5010 27.5“ mit 162cm und 76cm SL in S und bin mittlerweile in steilem und sehr ruppigem Gelände an die Federwegsgrenzen gestoßen.

Auf der Suche nach einem neuen Bike bin ich inzwischen auch ein Hightower und Megatower (jeweils 29“) testgefahren und konnte in schwierigem Terrain bzgl. Wendigkeit bei engen Trails od. Rad unterm Hintern im Steilen keinen Nachteil erkennen. Natürlich fährt es sich anders, aber daran gewöhnt man sich sehr sehr schnell und die 29er sind im Up- und Downhill schon was feines.

Ich war so begeistert, dass ich mir jetzt ein Megatower in S aufbaue.😀

Ich fahre seit längerem auch ein 29“ Cube-Hardtail (15“ Rahmen) für Touren, super genial sag ich nur.🤩

Was andere über die Optik (29“ und kleiner Rahmen) sagen ist mir egal, mir gefällt auch nicht jedes Bike. Mir gefallen die Proportionen und ich fühl mich auf den Bikes total wohl (das MT ist der Hammer😍) und das ist wichtig.😉 

Ich kenne jetzt schon mehrere Mädels und auch Jungs, die mit meiner Körpergröße 29“ Bikes fahren und super zufrieden sind - auch in schwierigem Gelände. Kleine Menschen und 29“ geht sehr wohl und auch sehr gut. Einfach mal probieren, nicht jedes Bike ist gleich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (19. September 2021)

scubasigi_73 schrieb:


> Ich fahre ein Santa Cruz 5010 27.5“ mit 162cm und 76cm SL in S und bin mittlerweile in steilem und sehr ruppigem Gelände an die Federwegsgrenzen gestoßen.



Wieviel FW hat denn das 5010 und wieviel wiegst Du?


----------



## scubasigi_73 (19. September 2021)

lucie schrieb:


> Wieviel FW hat denn das 5010 und wieviel wiegst Du?



Vorne 150mm und hinten 130mm. Ich wiege +- 60kg.

Bei gleicher Strecke bügelt das Megatower alles komfortabel weg, bei gleicher Performance.


----------



## lucie (19. September 2021)

scubasigi_73 schrieb:


> Vorne 150mm und hinten 130mm. Ich wiege +- 60kg.
> 
> Bei gleicher Strecke bügelt das Megatower alles komfortabel weg, bei gleicher Performance.



Bist Du damit auch in Bikeparks unterwegs?


----------



## scubasigi_73 (19. September 2021)

.


----------



## scubasigi_73 (19. September 2021)

lucie schrieb:


> Bist Du damit auch in Bikeparks unterwegs?



Jep.


----------



## lucie (19. September 2021)

Also auch Sprünge und über Steinfelder brettern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (19. September 2021)

scubasigi_73 schrieb:


> Ich fahre ein Santa Cruz 5010 27.5“ mit 162cm und 76cm SL in S und bin mittlerweile in steilem und sehr ruppigem Gelände an die Federwegsgrenzen gestoßen.



...supi  - aber dann kannst Du schon sicher und gut fahren.

Hier geht es aber um eine Anfängerin mit "Kopfproblemen" die sich gerne weiterentwickeln würde - da haben wir eine ganz andere Situation als bei Dir (da Du ja sicher schon mit 50km/h übers Steinfeld bügelst).

Als ebenfalls mit "Kopfproblemen" kämpfende:

Schaut Euch nach einem kleinen Hardttail mit entsprechender Geo um. Damit meine ich jetzt nicht die so oft gepriesene Long and Slack Geos mit agressivem Lenkwinkel 

Eher eins mit gemässigter Geo, bei ihrer Grösse Reach nicht länger als 420, Lenkwinkel um die 66° (und ja, Geo ist entscheidend, nicht Federweg!!!!!!!), schön kurzem Sitzrohr (damit der Sattel aus dem Weg kommt), kein 29er, ggf. etwas breitere Reifen auf entsprechend breiten Felgen (sonst bringt die Reifenbreite nix), ordentlich funktionierende Bremsen und wenn ihr es dann noch schafft auf das Gewicht zu achten (ich sag jetzt mal nicht schwerer als 12kg) - dann hilft ihr das Bike bestimmt besser die "Kopfhürden" zu überwinden als ein überdimensioniertes Federwegsmonster, bei dem sie schon Bammel hat sich draufzusetzen - just my two Cents.


----------



## scubasigi_73 (19. September 2021)

lucie schrieb:


> Also auch Sprünge und über Steinfelder brettern...


Ja genau. 🙂


----------



## lucie (19. September 2021)

scubasigi_73 schrieb:


> Ja genau. 🙂



Dann muss ich aber Martina H. recht geben.

Da, wo Du inzwischen stehst, ist die Freundin des TE aber noch nicht. 



man1acc schrieb:


> Problem meiner Freundin ist primär der Kopf, der sagt: Nope, das geht nicht.



Ich glaube, da hilft auch kein Bike mit mehr FW oder ein 29er.

Es hilft oft mehr, sich zuvor eine grundsolide Fahrtechnik anzueignen und sich auch "kopftechnisch" damit weiterzuentwickeln. Ebenso sollte man sich selbst (damit meine ich nicht den TE, sondern die Freundin!) bewußt mit den Geodaten eines Bikes auseinandersetzen, um genau zu wissen, welche Parameter was genau bewirken und was man ggf. ändern möchte.

Erst dann macht es Sinn, über einen Bikewechsel nachzudenken, alles andere wäre ein Schuss ins Blaue.

Den Vorschlag mit dem Proberollen von @WarriorPrincess halte ich allerdings für die klügste und finanziell schadloseste Taktik.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (19. September 2021)

Mir hat es auch geholfen Reifen mit mehr Profil zu fahren. Ich hatte bei jedem Mini Rutscher einen Herzinfarkt, auch wenn der Reifen etwas später greift, war ich in diesem Moment schon total steif auf dem Rad, was natürlich kontraproduktiv war.
Einfach mal vorne etwas gröberes aufziehen, dann fällt der Rollwiderstand auch nicht so stark ins Gewicht wie hinten.


----------



## Deleted 301905 (19. September 2021)

TCaad10 schrieb:


> Leichter Fullfacehelm und protektorenjacke, um mehr Sicherheit zu geben?
> Bin gerade selbst gestürzt mit Verletzung und kämpfe nach der Genesung noch mit kleineren mentalen Blockaden. Fühle mich besser, wenn ich mehr Protektoren anhabe, vor allem an der verletzten Schulter.



Ich denke ein leichter Fullface wird schon Sinn machen - mit 35 macht man sich doch über seine Kauleiste gedanken 
Wir haben sogar schon einige angeschaut, da sie noch ihren Rennradhelm fährt (der auch brauchbar ausschaut), aber so würden wir dann direkt auf einen Kombi-Helm gehen.



greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Mir hat es auch geholfen Reifen mit mehr Profil zu fahren. Ich hatte bei jedem Mini Rutscher einen Herzinfarkt, auch wenn der Reifen etwas später greift, war ich in diesem Moment schon total steif auf dem Rad, was natürlich kontraproduktiv war.
> Einfach mal vorne etwas gröberes aufziehen, dann fällt der Rollwiderstand auch nicht so stark ins Gewicht wie hinten.


Hast du ne Empfehlung?! Aktuell hat sie (die neueren) Nobby Nic's drauf.
Die Laufräder sind halt "nur" Mavic Crossmaxx mit 25er Maulweite. Ich könnte jetzt vorne nen 2,4er Highroller II nehmen (ist sogar im Angebot) und hinten einen Dissector in 2,4 Die fahre ich beide am Occam und bin absolut zufrieden.


----------



## scubasigi_73 (19. September 2021)

man1acc schrieb:


> Ich denke ein leichter Fullface wird schon Sinn machen - mit 35 macht man sich doch über seine Kauleiste gedanken
> Wir haben sogar schon einige angeschaut, da sie noch ihren Rennradhelm fährt (der auch brauchbar ausschaut), aber so würden wir dann direkt auf einen Kombi-Helm gehen.
> 
> 
> ...


Kann ich nur beipflichten. Reifen mit mehr Allroundgrip und guter Bremstraktion haben mir sehr geholfen und helfen immer noch.😉

Fahre selbst auf einer 30er Felge Magic Mary 2.4 und Hans Dampf 2.3 Super Trail Soft als Ganzjahreskombi.

Von Maxxis würde ich den DHR II empfehlen.


----------



## LetzRoll (19. September 2021)

Stuetzrad-DHler schrieb:


> Was nützt das beste Bike, wenn man nicht gegen die Ängste kämpft?



Viel!
Denn krasseres Material gibt mehr selbstvertrauen.
Weiß ich aus Erfahrung von diversen Sportarten.

Ich fahre selbst ein viel zu kleines Bike bzw fuhr (leider ist es letze Woche über die Regenbogenbrücke gegangen) und kann sagen dass es bei mir schon drauf ankommt auf was ich sitze (größe, geo).
Und auch der Kopf ist bei mir limitierend, sitze ich auf einem stabileren Rad, das länger ist (und vllt mehr federweg hat), dann sagt der Kopf nicht so oft nein.

Kann leider keinen Tipp zu Bikes geben.

Nächste woche ist testival in brixen. Vllt habt ihr zeit und könnt euch da was anschauen.


----------



## Martina H. (19. September 2021)

man1acc schrieb:


> War jetzt auch endlich wieder mal mit dem Bike unterwegs, was ein geiles Teil einfach! Der Tipp Anfang 2021 war echt mega und ich bin so dermaßen zufrieden mit dem Occam.


...schön, wenn man so verliebt in sein Bike ist...


man1acc schrieb:


> Zw. 5-10% Gefälle, sehr stenig, teils wurzelig (S2, stellenweise S3).


...mit der Freundin? Weil im BP war ja so voll...


man1acc schrieb:


> war letztens wieder im Bikepark (nur Blau/Rot ohne Jumps) und das Occam kriegt sehr viele Blicke. Mit eines der schönsten MTBs die ich kenne...


...immer ein Grund ein Bike zu kaufen... (für manche der Einzige)


man1acc schrieb:


> Vielleicht lässt sich ja ein schickes 2021er abgreifen. Leider ist meine Freundin ultra speziell bei Farben - ohne MyO komm ich da nicht weit





man1acc schrieb:


> Mein Wunsch wäre ein 2020er (das ist ja da n doppelt unfahrbar) in S in dem hellblau. Meinetwegen auch nur ein Rahmen, so kann ich der Freundin was schickes aufbauen  (Im Idealfall noch den Kashima Shit für mich abgreifen und ihr mein M30 Zeug verpasse.  )





man1acc schrieb:


> Meine Freundin will das Mint-Farbene als H10/H20 oder M30 bitte! Danke!





man1acc schrieb:


> Hab gestern die ersten Preise für die Occams sehen dürfen, bzw ein individuelles Angebot für ein M10 MyO und ein H20-Eagle. Jetzt bin ich geneigt beide zu bestellen  (Das H20 noch im Oktober und das M10 im Frühjahr).
> Wenn ich mir die ganze Modellreihe so anschaue ist das H20-Eagle echt ein Preisknaller für die ~2650€ angebotenen €


Entscheidung schon gefällt?

Wolltest Du hier nur hören, dass das Occam das perfekte Bike für Dich/Euch/Sie ist? Weil, dass liest sich für mich so, als ob Du schon die Entscheidung für Euch getroffen hast...

Und wenn Ihr ein Bike für den Park sucht (Ihr scheint ja oft dort zu fahren), werden die Empfehlungen natürlich anders sein als für:


man1acc schrieb:


> sind wir gefühlt fast jedes Wochenende unterwegs und fahren primär einfachere Trails.


...sprich Tourenfahren.

hmmmh...warum fragt Deine Freundin eigentlich nicht selber?


----------



## Deleted 301905 (19. September 2021)

Genau das war's, wollte nur das hören. Hast du toll alles zusammenzitiert. Glückwunsch.
Brauchst nicht mehr antworten. Trolle packe ich auf Igno.

Vielen Dank an den Rest hier für die Tips!


----------



## WarriorPrincess (19. September 2021)

man1acc schrieb:


> Genau das war's, wollte nur das hören. Hast du toll alles zusammenzitiert. Glückwunsch.
> Brauchst nicht mehr antworten. Trolle packe ich auf Igno.
> 
> Vielen Dank an den Rest hier für die Tips!


Also wenn du @Martina H. als Troll auf die Ignore-Liste packst, machst du definitiv nen Fehler!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greenhorn-biker (19. September 2021)

man1acc schrieb:


> Hast du ne Empfehlung?! Aktuell hat sie (die neueren) Nobby Nic's drauf.
> Die Laufräder sind halt "nur" Mavic Crossmaxx mit 25er Maulweite. Ich könnte jetzt vorne nen 2,4er Highroller II nehmen (ist sogar im Angebot) und hinten einen Dissector in 2,4 Die fahre ich


Wie unter dir schon geschrieben würde ich auch die Mary empfehlen, allerdings in der alten soft Variante weil die neuen "super" schwer sind. Falls nicht mehr zu bekommen, könntet ihr auch einen Kenda Hellkat ATC nehmen, fährt sich sehr ähnlich zur Mary und ist noch verhältnismäßig leicht. Maxxis bin ich noch nicht gefahren, was man so liest könnte ein DHR passen aber auf keinen Fall einen DHF, da ist der Kanal zwischen Mittel- und Außenstollen zu groß, das fährt sich grauenvoll als Anfänger!
Fahre auch 25mm, sollte in meinen Augen kein Problem sein.
Den Nobby würde ich hinten erstmal lassen, sonst wirds zu anstrengend und der Spaß leidet 😉 Falls doch Bikepark würde ich auch wie oben schon erwähnt den Hans Dampf für hinten nehmen.


----------



## lucie (19. September 2021)

Martina H. schrieb:


> hmmmh...warum fragt Deine Freundin eigentlich nicht selber?



Weil sie hoffentlich im Forum nicht mitliest...


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (19. September 2021)

Auf Wunsch des TE geschlossen.


----------

